# 13 yr old youth mma fighter from hawaii nainoa dung



## popz (Jun 8, 2012)

klick on the link then after google his name he been training since 4yrs old 

http://youtu.be/zkjmPm5mKD0

KOA Combat, headed by Jay & Lyrlene Javellana, presented their latest fight event "Ekolu", on June 2nd at Green River CC in Auburn WA with an entertaining evening of amateur action that included 15 bouts, including two title fights and a superbout.

In the main event, teen MMA phenom Nainoa Dung flew in from Hawaii to capture the KOA Combat Youth MMA Title with a first round TKO of Keenan Kennedy. The pair briefly exchanged on the feet before Kennedy shot for the takedown which Dung stuffed with ease, taking Kennedy's back, and finishing him with strikes at 1:29 of the first. Dung, at only 13 years old, is well-known in Hawaii and has been called the future of MMA. Time will tell of course, but it was evident from the short bout that Dung is already a very polished fighter and he certainly has the desire of a champion. Afterwards, Dung spoke to NWFS about the fight and what it means for him to capture the KOA Combat belt.


----------



## butters (Sep 30, 2009)

I had no idea they had youth competitions. Is it just me or does it seem wrong for such young kids to be competitively fighting. Practicing MMA is one thing at that age, but actually fighting and possibly getting knocked out at that age... seems wrong. Not to mention starting to wear their bodies down so early can't be good.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Umm I.thought it was illegal for strikes to be legal before 16... Not cool


----------



## Gunt (Jun 7, 2012)

Who cares, they wanna fight, let them fight. This is America.


----------



## Danny89 (Jun 12, 2012)

awesome =)

is it legal to post highlight videos on this forum of prospects??? 


i got banned from another forum for doing that in the same section as this :S insane.. could someone tell me?


----------

